# stick-slip motion / Up bow



## pipotrillox

Buenas Gente de Wordreference!!

Bueno, tengo una duda sobre este termino. Estoy traduciendo sobre violines, y me apareció ese término. Encontré esto sobre el término http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_bow  pero me gustaría saber si tiene traducción. Espero que si conocen este termino, compartan sus conocimientos  

(In the animation, only three cycles of stick-slip motion are shown, to keep the file size acceptable. it is only an up-bow.


Por su futuras propuestas, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

"Up-bow" es "arco arriba," y "down-bow" es "arco abajo."  

Lo que me interesaría mucho ver es cómo vas a traducir el resto de la oración, especialmente "stick-slip." Me imagino que entiendes de qué se trata. Es una aplicación de la física del rozamiento de las cuerdas. Por ahora no se me ocurre una forma fácil de traducirlo, por eso me gustaría ver qué solución le vas a dar tú. Como es una palabra distinta, quizá los moderadores del foro exijan que se inicie otra hebra para eso, pero por otro lado, tal vez lo permitan seguir aquí por ser parte de la misma oración. Sea como fuere, mantenme al tanto. Es interesantísimo.

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't know if you'll like this, Sergio, I'm not too convinced:
Garantía de un procesado seguro de los plásticos autolubricantes ...
 - [ Translate this page ]... por encima de los 200ºC no sólo se produce el efecto slip-stick (*resbalar-adherir*), ... de forma que el granulado resbala por la pared del cilindro, ...
www.interempresas.net/.../7180-Garantia-de-un-procesado-seguro-de-los-plasticos-autolubricantes.html - Cached
[PDF] *Registros de resonancia magnética Evaluación de riesgos económicos ...*

File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat
ción de alta velocidad y a velocidades de resbala- ...... los movimientos de *colgamiento-deslizamiento* (stick-slip) y los movimientos en forma de remolino ...
www.slb.com/~/media/Files/resources/oilfield_review/.../composite.ashx

Apparently it's left untranslated a lot.


----------



## sergio11

Hello, k-in-sc, 

Yes, I thought of something in those and similar terms, but I was not totally convinced. 

Adherir y resbalar, or their corresponding nouns, adhesión y resbalamiento, and colgamiento y deslizamiento are both good translations, probably as good as they are going to get, although maybe someone who is into the physics of bowed strings knows a better way. I also thought of arrastre y deslizamiento, but I think in the violin world they use the word arrastre for something else, so it would create ambiguity to use it for this. 

I am sure you know that the concept is that, when the bow runs over the string, it catches it and pulls on it until the tension increases to the point of breaking the catch, so it releases it, to catch it again when the string is loose and relaxed, and repeats the process repeatedly causing it to vibrate. 

Some things are much easier to express in English, because English is a very flexible and versatile language. In English you can make nouns from any verb and can make verbs from any noun. No other language has that much flexibility. Often I feel that Spanish has a rigidity that makes these things difficult. 

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Actually I hadn't thought about why it vibrates, but that makes sense.
I have to admit that the times I think the English way of saying something is more elegant or precise vs. the Spanish way are about 20 to 1. The double vocabulary (Germanic and Latin words) gives a lot of flexibility to assign shades of meaning.


----------



## fernandobn97007

I found few definitions on the matter, please take a look at Link1 and link2, they are ponting in the direction of what Sergio is saying, what you think?


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

En primer lugar, volviendo a tu pregunta original, lo que diríamos es que el archivo de computadora que produce la animación del arco y la cuerda en ese documento sería demasiado grande si hubieran hecho que mostrara más ciclos de agarre y soltura (o tira y afloja, o colgamiento y deslizamiento, etc.) y ambos movimientos del arco, es decir, el arco arriba y el arco abajo; por eso muestran solamente el movimiento de arco arriba, para mantener un tamaño de archivo pequeño, es decir, para facilitar el trabajo de la computadora y para que cuando lo quieras ver en tu pantalla, no tarde mucho en hacer "download."    
http://www.phys.unsw.edu.au/jw/Bows.html

Segundo, volviendo al porqué vibra la cuerda, el agarre y afloje del arco es como un taqui-poli-micro-punteado (the stick-slip of the bow is like a tachy-poly-micro-plucking).  Al stick-slip lo llamaría agarre y aflojamiento o agarre y deslizamiento, a menos que alguien encuentre algo mejor. 

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Since there isn't a single accepted translation in Spanish and since "stick-slip" is left untranslated so much, I suggest using a translated term of your choice but also including the original English in parentheses.


----------



## pipotrillox

sergio11 said:


> Hola,
> 
> "Up-bow" es "arco arriba," y "down-bow" es "arco abajo."
> 
> Lo que me interesaría mucho ver es cómo vas a traducir el resto de la oración, especialmente "stick-slip." Me imagino que entiendes de qué se trata. Es una aplicación de la física del rozamiento de las cuerdas. Por ahora no se me ocurre una forma fácil de traducirlo, por eso me gustaría ver qué solución le vas a dar tú. Como es una palabra distinta, quizá los moderadores del foro exijan que se inicie otra hebra para eso, pero por otro lado, tal vez lo permitan seguir aquí por ser parte de la misma oración. Sea como fuere, mantenme al tanto. Es interesantísimo.
> 
> Saludos



Muchas gracias por la respuesta, en cuanto a stick-slip lo dejé tal cual, pero después puse el termino traducido para que se entendiera mejor, lo dejé de ésta forma:   stick-slip (Adherencia-Deslizamiento).
encontré ese término en una pagina de musica, y me gustó la traduccion, puesto que tiene coherencia con el tema.


----------



## sergio11

Gracias por mantenernos al tanto.

Saludos


----------

